# vehicle for mtb enthusiast: bikes inside not on a rack



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

For various reasons (Salt, theft, dirt road dust, etc...), I am leaning toward transporting our MTB's inside the vehicle. As I shop for my next vehicle, I wonder what others with same goal are doing. I looked at a Sprinter van but it is too big...hate to say it a minivan with the seats removed may be the best option to keep bikes in gear inside and still be decent to drive and return decent highway MPG. But I have always said a minivan would be a tough fate. My goal is to leave all wheels on. I want to be able to have bikes and gear loaded such that it is almost no effort/time to get ready and drive to trailhead. Thoughts?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been driving a Honda Fit for a few years. I had a Thule hitch rack but I sold it because I always put my bike in the car for the same reasons. I can shove my bike in the car if I remove the front wheel. Fitting two bikes in there is a squeeze but it's possible. I could probably and the bike upright with a board-mounted fork stand if I drop the saddle as well.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Not a lot of options if you discount those. Maybe just a full size standard van. Pickup with a camper shell possibly. I take my front off and drop my seatpost and I get two bikes in a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Although you can take good mileage out of the equation in my case.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with you that if you don't want to take the wheels off, a minivan is a pretty good solution. I've laid bikes down in the bed of my truck (6ft bed) with a tonneau cover without taking the wheels off, but that's vulnerable to getting stolen if you don't lock up the bike somehow.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Transit Connect works. Tall enough to roll bikes in upright and no windows keeps prying eyes from checking out the goods.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

I can fit 2-3 bikes wheels of in the back of my 02 CRV pretty easily....


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

My friends' Honda Odyssey is the bomb for road trips. I wouldn't hesitate to get one if I was in your shoes.

I would also check out the "cars and car rack" forum. I'm sure this has been discussed a ton over there.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

My wife's CRV holds one or two bikes easily. I take the front tires off.

My Tacoma with a shell holds my full sus 27.5 well laying down. It has tinted windows so the bike is not really visible. If I stop on the way, I use a huge cable lock to lock the frame and back wheel to the truck. Plus, I have a truck for when I need a truck AND its a Toyota.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Honda Element. Take out the rear seats and you can stand the bike up.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I use a hitch rack in good weather but stick them in the back in winter when there's nasty salty road grime. I had three different medium size SUVs and would put two bikes in with the rear seats down lying them down. I'd put one in rear wheel first and DS up, put a doubled up moving blanked over it, then put the second in either front or rear wheel first, depending. It's actually pretty fast and easy once you do it a few times, and if you have two bikes there's another rider there to assist by going through the rear side door and grabbing the wheel that's coming in first. 

One of the SUV's was marginal in length and it was a bit tricky to get the bars and front wheel oriented for the bike to fit in. A longer enduro or DH bike would have needed to have the front wheel taken off. The other two SUVs were plenty big.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I've done a 4 door Tacoma with two bikes in a fork mount with a locked shell/cap/canopy or whatever they call it in different parts of the country.

I've done a 4Runner with two bikes upright and plenty of room to sleep.

I've done both a Audi A6 sedan and wagon with the seats folded forward fitting two bikes. I cable lock the bikes to a rim if I'm sleeping inside. Yes a six foot man fits diagonally.

I'm in the market right now for something because I'm down to a TJ Rubicon with long travel and 5.13 gears that has no business being a daily driver let alone road tripping and I don't like having multiple bikes hanging off the spare.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a low roof 130 wheelbase Ford Transit. I personally wouldn't want anything smaller. It's the cargo version with no windows. 

I have room for 3 bikes with wheels, a large toolbox, ice chest, and riding gear. It's also nice to have the room and privacy to change clothes before and after rides. 

It fits in my garage, car washes, drive throughs etc....

As long as I'm able to mountain bike I'll own a van. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Both wheels on and inside the vehicle is seriously limiting. How many bikes are you looking at moving at a time? If it's primarily one or two and you're willing to remove the front wheels a large SUV (Navigator,Escalade, Expedition, Suburban) would work. Otherwise for sure a minivan. I stuck my head in a Chrysler Pacifica not too long ago and it was pretty nice inside.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

jtc1 said:


> My goal is to leave all wheels on. Thoughts?


Yes, give up that goal immediately.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Schulze said:


> Yes, give up that goal immediately.


I can fit a regular 29er in the back of my Mazda3, seats down, passenger seat a bit forward, no wheel removal.

But I like to simplify things, so I use a rack.

It can be done.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge Mnivan, broke a little piece of me to have to get one back in 2010 but.. it's still going strong and has cost us next to noting to own bar "consumables".

With stow and go seating I can fit three 29ers and three riders inside it.

Think of it as a "dishwasher on wheels". You don't need it, you can make do without it, it breaks you to spend good money on it, it's not exciting or sexy but dammit... it sure makes life easy.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

telemike said:


> My wife's CRV holds one or two bikes easily. I take the front tires off.
> 
> My Tacoma with a shell holds my full sus 27.5 well laying down. It has tinted windows so the bike is not really visible. If I stop on the way, I use a huge cable lock to lock the frame and back wheel to the truck. Plus, I have a truck for when I need a truck AND its a Toyota.


pretty much why I am looking at the same truck....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am certain I once for at least six adult sized bicycles in the back of a Honda Element. Legendary cargo space.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I understand you said a Sprinter is too big. You realize there are multiple wheelbases and roof heights, yes? Same with most of the other modern "vans" (Transit, ProMaster, whatever that hideous Nissan contraption is). If you have driven a modern pickup, the vans are roughly the same or smaller.

Hard to imagine a better platform for your stated needs.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Hands down a honda odyssey minivan. Although I had to take off the front wheel I had a 1x10 piece of wood with a thru-axle mount and a QR mount so I could have a road bike and mt bike, all of my gear, and comfy seats, great audio, and good MPG...Win, win, win.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd take an AWD Sienna over an Odyssey 10 times out of 10 and you can now buy them with a lift. Either way there is no vehicle more utilitarian than a van for the outdoor enthusiast.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Didn't the Odyssey have transmission issues? Maybe that was a few years ago


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

driver bob said:


> Dodge Mnivan, broke a little piece of me to have to get one back in 2010 but.. it's still going strong and has cost us next to noting to own bar "consumables".
> 
> With stow and go seating I can fit three 29ers and three riders inside it.
> 
> Think of it as a "dishwasher on wheels". You don't need it, you can make do without it, it breaks you to spend good money on it, it's not exciting or sexy but dammit... it sure makes life easy.


Yup, after you swallow your pride, minivans are pretty damn useful. Big enough to put a couple (fully assembled) bikes in AND sleep in if the weather went to complete crap. The only downside is if you're planning on going places where normal passenger cars can't/shouldn't go.

Elements are not only used only, they're just not very nice cars. Slow, lots of wind noise and poor mileage.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Back in the day my Ford Aerostar and my buddy's Chevy Astro were both great for hauling bikes inside with the wheels on. Both made a few shuttle runs up Monarch Crest in the early 90's before the shuttle companies were running shuttles up there. I'd still consider going back to a minivan for bike hauling duties.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

I had a Ford Focus ST a while back. Due to it's stupid center exhaust, I couldn't easily install a hitch receiver. Center exhaust is the bane of all cars and they should not exist. Anyway, I would remove the front wheel and my bike would fit in the back hatch with the seats down. I was able to fit 2 29ers back there stacked on top of each other and a blanket/tarp in between the bikes. Putting a dirty bike with sharp pedals and other things rubbing against the interior destroys the interior over time. I would not put bikes in the inside of vehicles on an everyday or regular basis now that I have a hitch rack.

Now I daily drive a Fiesta ST with a hitch receiver I installed myself and a 1UP single rack. Love the car, love the hitch receiver even more, and love the rack the most. I also have an SUV with a Yakima Dr. Tray rack. Definitely a life changer. Even if I had a Class B, I'd still use a hitch receiver. Only time the bikes would go inside is to secure them when I'm gone or staying in a place I don't trust.

I'm hoping the next generation of electric cars can have hitch receivers installed easily. I'd love to have an electric DD for driving to local trails and work. And I'd keep my gas SUV for longer trips.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I was able to get 3 or 4 bikes into the back of my Toyota Emasculator minivan. I miss that thing.


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> Honda Element. Take out the rear seats and you can stand the bike up.


This!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

almazing said:


> .....Putting a dirty bike with sharp pedals and other things rubbing against the interior destroys the interior over time. I would not put bikes in the inside of vehicles on an everyday or regular basis.
> 
> .......


The right vehicle can handle it just fine. . .my Navigator is no worse for wear, I have a rubber mat in the back; I take the front wheel off, drop the saddle and roll the bike into the truck. I have a Kuat dirtbag mounted just inside the rear on a board. Works fine, but if I were regularly hauling multiple bikes and I wanted to keep them inside I'd buy a van. Everyone knows vans were invented to haul bikes.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

almazing said:


> Putting a dirty bike with sharp pedals and other things rubbing against the interior destroys the interior over time. I would not put bikes in the inside of vehicles on an everyday or regular basis


Picture this sedan with two bikes inside, gear, tool boxes and the passenger seat and foot well full of fire wood, well over several hundred times in the ten years I had this car driving to races or destination rides. If I was solo, that was my set up. Moving blankets keep everything nice. I drove this car from 0-200K miles and most of it was for road trips.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Ford Transit, full stop. Don't even screw with anything else. I don't own one, but a friend does, and having messed with his, if I had your goal, I'd already have one. Get the stripped down cargo version short wheelbase, high roof. They even get pretty decent mileage.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Shark said:


> Didn't the Odyssey have transmission issues? Maybe that was a few years ago


Mid 2000s, not sure about more recently. My wife's 2004 was going out at 183,000 miles before we traded it in, had a friend with the same year on their third transmission.

I once got two bikes, overnight bags and a passenger in my VW Scirocco. Of course, they were 26ers and the handlebars *may* have been a little narrower.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I drive my wife's Odyssey on occasion; definitely on extended road trips. 

I find that as long as I blast death metal through the (surprisingly great) sound system, I don't lose any street cred. #extrememetaldad


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

It doesn't have the killer looks the Ford Transit has but I don't hesitate to pull 1000mi road trips in this. I get about 20mi/gal. Can easily fit 2 bikes and a ton of other ****. I haul bikes regularly and rig is no worse for wear. I can 4x4 to some difficult-to-reach trailheads. Window tint is dark. Never had issues with thieves. Also, it's easy to pop the tops to let the sun shine in!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cookieMonster said:


> I drive my wife's Odyssey on occasion; definitely on extended road trips.
> 
> I find that as long as I blast death metal through the (surprisingly great) sound system, I don't lose any street cred. #extrememetaldad


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> Honda Element. Take out the rear seats and you can stand the bike up.


I came to suggest this. A friend had it and the vehicle worked great for leaving the rear wheel on and the front was fork mounted.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Loved my Element when I had it. I always had the driver's side rear seat folded up for bike hauling duties. Dirty bike with both wheels on could be slid in no problem. Rubber floor was easy to clean. Tons of leg room for rear passengers, AND the rear seats could recline all the way back. Perfect for road trips. Too bad Honda discontinued it and it lacked power and had bad gas mileage for the engine size (2.4ltr). I would have bought another one instead of my current cx-5 if they still made it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

the-one1 said:


> Loved my Element when I had it. I always had the driver's side rear seat folded up for bike hauling duties. Dirty bike with both wheels on could be slid in no problem. Rubber floor was easy to clean. Tons of leg room for rear passengers, AND the rear seats could recline all the way back. Perfect for road trips. Too bad Honda discontinued it and it lacked power and had bad gas mileage for the engine size (2.4ltr). I would have bought another one instead of my current cx-5 if they still made it.


I had a GF who got one of those when it first came out. She used it as an "on call" large animal Veterinarian, and could put injured animals in the back without worry about clean up.

I remember her brother, who was an aeronautics engineer in the navy and hated that car, would always say: " by all properties of science and physics, that thing should not be able to go forward"

I loved that car. We would do hiking/camping trips in it all over New England.

She also had the ugly brown colored one too.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RS VR6 said:


> Honda Element. Take out the rear seats and you can stand the bike up.


This is the first vehicle I've owned where I could fit a bike inside without taking the wheels off. Lots of people claim they can fit bikes inside cars without talking the wheels off, but as an example, there's no way it'd work in a crv. Jamming a bike into the upholstery and getting grease everywhere is not my idea if this.

The mileage is not good. 03


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I drive a Tacoma and love it. But If I were in the market for said vehicle you can't beat a 4-Runner.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have Volvo XC70 wagon. I get one bike in the back with seats down and wheels on. Road bike all the way to my medium Ripmo without removing wheels. I have hitch rack and roof rack that I also use, but for most rides I just shove the bike in the back since it is secure and out of the elements. Plus I have clean car exterior when not carrying a bike. I can also sleep in the back, but not with the bike in there. And I can only carry one bike like this.









If you want to carry 2 bikes with wheels on in the back of a vehicle you need to look at length and height. Minivans start looking really good. One to consider is Mercedes Metris. This more cargo/work van that standard Mommy mobile Toyota/Honda minivan. It has some advantages and other disadvantages given its commercial platform. It comes in passenger version with windows or windowless cargo van. Similar size to most minivans. The transit connect/ Promaster city are a bit smaller, but still commercial based. Another option is the Ram Promaster 113" This low roof short wheelbase Promaster. Hugh cargo room, but smaller than Spinter (length and height), but still wide. The shorty Promaster is only tiny bit longer than a normal minivan.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I drive a Tacoma and love it. But If I were in the market for said vehicle you can't beat a 4-Runner.
> 
> View attachment 1290071


Still gotta pull the wheels off, a van is superior imo.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> I'd take an AWD Sienna over an Odyssey 10 times out of 10 and you can now buy them with a lift. Either way there is no vehicle more utilitarian than a van for the outdoor enthusiast.


Original poster here. I think it will be down to mini van with seats removed or Transit/Sprinter. Sprinter scares me with crazy expensive parts/maintenance. And if I go high roof, no fitting in garage, car wash, etc.... As much as I would love it, might be too much in reality. Transit a bit better as it is a plain old Ford. There is Long Wheel base Transit connect that could work. Otherwise minivan (which 10 years ago I said I never would do - had two little kids then... maybe somehow OK now). I am a honda guy, but live where it snows, so maybe look at AWD Sienna. Again, my goal is to fit two 29'er XC bikes, gear, small cooler, 35lb dog, one passenger, and a few other items (tool box, etc) INSIDE. Years ago when I had a MOTO X bike - I remember fitting my Honda CR in a rented minivan --- ever since I have thought that a van could be an ideal MTB roadtrip machine. 
I have had a Fatbike almost ruined from a 5 hour road trip that was almost all snow, slush and SALT. My bike was completely white with road salt at the end.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Original poster here. I think it will be down to mini van with seats removed or Transit/Sprinter. Sprinter scares me with crazy expensive parts/maintenance. And if I go high roof, no fitting in garage, car wash, etc.... As much as I would love it, might be too much in reality. Transit a bit better as it is a plain old Ford. There is Long Wheel base Transit connect that could work. Otherwise minivan (which 10 years ago I said I never would do - had two little kids then... maybe somehow OK now). I am a honda guy, but live where it snows, so maybe look at AWD Sienna. Again, my goal is to fit two 29'er XC bikes, gear, small cooler, 35lb dog, one passenger, and a few other items (tool box, ez-up canopy, chairs, etc) INSIDE. Years ago when I had a MOTO X bike - I remember fitting my Honda CR in a rented minivan --- ever since I have thought that a van could be an ideal MTB roadtrip machine.
I have had a Fatbike almost ruined from a 5 hour road trip that was almost all snow, slush and SALT. My bike was completely white with road salt at the end.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Ford Explorer or Escape. Wheels on, laying down. This is the simplest solution. I do hit the ceiling a lot with the front tire while loading it. I also cover the back of the driver and passenger seats because the wheel can move around and hit them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Delete, double post.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Still gotta pull the wheels off, a van is superior imo.


Yeah but 4wd and the cool factor compared to the soccer mom look.

I have always liked to have a 4wd van though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jtc1 said:


> Original poster here. I think it will be down to mini van with seats removed or Transit/Sprinter. Sprinter scares me with crazy expensive parts/maintenance. And if I go high roof, no fitting in garage, car wash, etc.... As much as I would love it, might be too much in reality. Transit a bit better as it is a plain old Ford. There is Long Wheel base Transit connect that could work. Otherwise minivan (which 10 years ago I said I never would do - had two little kids then... maybe somehow OK now). I am a honda guy, but live where it snows, so maybe look at AWD Sienna. Again, my goal is to fit two 29'er XC bikes, gear, small cooler, 35lb dog, one passenger, and a few other items (tool box, ez-up canopy, chairs, etc) INSIDE. Years ago when I had a MOTO X bike - I remember fitting my Honda CR in a rented minivan --- ever since I have thought that a van could be an ideal MTB roadtrip machine.
> I have had a Fatbike almost ruined from a 5 hour road trip that was almost all snow, slush and SALT. My bike was completely white with road salt at the end.


I have a Honda Fit that I've hauled bikes inside (sometimes more often than others) for the 12yrs I've owned it. The interior is dirty and beat up. I'd rather do a cargo or a "crew" work van with a more utilitarian cargo area, than a full passenger van with all that carpet. My next vehicle will be a pickup truck with a camper shell/topper. I'm okay with using a fork mount with the front wheel off, but I want the dirty bikes kept separate from the passenger area.

Plus, I want a truck for truck things. I'd be more willing to do the van thing if I had a place to keep a small utility trailer for retrieving loose materials like mulch and top soil and whatnot. But I don't.


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's two adult bikes (including an XL fatbike) and two kids bikes in a Pipeline rack in the back of a 2016 Ford F-150, protected beneath a camper shell. My kids are now on an XS 27.5 and a S 27.5+ and this set-up no longer works for four bikes, but three fit with room to spare, plus we have a rack on the roof of the shell. Obviously, the front wheels do not have to be removed.

Truck has the ego-boost turbo V6 and gets great mileage for a 4x4 truck--21 to 22 on the interstate.

Not for everyone, but we've been happy with the truck and the bikes were kept out of the elements/away from thieves.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

jtc1 said:


> Original poster here. I think it will be down to mini van with seats removed or Transit/Sprinter. Sprinter scares me with crazy expensive parts/maintenance. And if I go high roof, no fitting in garage, car wash, etc.... As much as I would love it, might be too much in reality. Transit a bit better as it is a plain old Ford. There is Long Wheel base Transit connect that could work. Otherwise minivan (which 10 years ago I said I never would do - had two little kids then... maybe somehow OK now). I am a honda guy, but live where it snows, so maybe look at AWD Sienna. Again, my goal is to fit two 29'er XC bikes, gear, small cooler, 35lb dog, one passenger, and a few other items (tool box, ez-up canopy, chairs, etc) INSIDE. Years ago when I had a MOTO X bike - I remember fitting my Honda CR in a rented minivan --- ever since I have thought that a van could be an ideal MTB roadtrip machine.
> I have had a Fatbike almost ruined from a 5 hour road trip that was almost all snow, slush and SALT. My bike was completely white with road salt at the end.


My buddy has a Dodge mini-van in his fleet (but also an F150). He tells me his mini-van is the perfect vehicle in so many different ways and that he actually enjoys driving it...unless he is downtown, stopped at a light beside a building with mirrored glass. When he sees himself behind the wheel, he says at that point he slumps down in the seat and immediately considers whether he should sell it. Just stay clear of mirrored windows in high rise buildings and you should be good...

PS - I am on my 3rd Ram in a row. I appreciate this is not what you are looking for but Goddammit - that thing is nicer than my GF's beemer. WAY nicer. And it has been THE PERFECT biking and skiing vehicle for me and my little crew. That said, I am nearing the end of my 5 year bumper to bumper extended warranty on it and need to decide on my next vehicle. It will either be a 4th Ram, or a Tacoma. Re the Tacoma, I mean, how can 8 billion bikers be wrong, right? Tough decision for me, but both great choices (although my buddy's brand new full load Limited Taco is like a Russian utility vehicle creature comfort-wise, compared to my Ram). My 2015 Ram is baller AF. And the 2020 is next level.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I drive a Tacoma and love it. But If I were in the market for said vehicle you can't beat a 4-Runner.
> 
> View attachment 1290071


I wish I could afford one of these, but still think that I would like the Tacoma instead. I want something I can modify my self...something not so big

RE: mini vans: I had a 2001 Dodge Grand Caravan that was awesome in so many ways. It ended up falling apart at 280,000mi after years of band touring; family vacays, bike trips etc. The thing was a tank until the last 2 years. Was never ashamed of driving it.


----------



## fuzzymusketeer (May 22, 2019)

I have had my grand caravan for 3 years now, and I bought it for this same reason. I have comfortably fit 3 guys and 3 bikes on the inside for a day trip to the trails, although more gear would've also easily fit if it was a weekend endeavor. The seats fold into the floor in a matter of 3 minutes, and pop back up in the same amount of time. It goes from a 7 passenger van to a 4'x8' cargo van in 3 MINUTES!! You literally can't beat a minivan for this reason. My wife and I took our van to Colorado and Utah 3 weeks ago on our honeymoon. We brought both of our bikes(on a roof rack), had a raised bed that is '4x7' and fit all of our clothes, camping gear, and everything else underneath the bed. I am a strong proponent of the grand caravan also because it gets over 24 mpg as a daily driver, I have 2 labradors that we take everywhere with us, and if I need to convert it to haul 6 of my friends around its great!! I would love to get a Sprinter, but I also need a daily commuter vehicle and that would not be sensible. Another great thing about the grand caravan is that it has a 3.6 liter V6, so the mountains were not a problem. Once you put some rad decals on it, nobody thinks you're a soccer mom anymore either.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fuzzymusketeer said:


> I have had my grand caravan for 3 years now, and I bought it for this same reason. I have comfortably fit 3 guys and 3 bikes on the inside for a day trip to the trails, although more gear would've also easily fit if it was a weekend endeavor. The seats fold into the floor in a matter of 3 minutes, and pop back up in the same amount of time. It goes from a 7 passenger van to a 4'x8' cargo van in 3 MINUTES!! You literally can't beat a minivan for this reason. My wife and I took our van to Colorado and Utah 3 weeks ago on our honeymoon. We brought both of our bikes(on a roof rack), had a raised bed that is '4x7' and fit all of our clothes, camping gear, and everything else underneath the bed. I am a strong proponent of the grand caravan also because it gets over 24 mpg as a daily driver, I have 2 labradors that we take everywhere with us, and if I need to convert it to haul 6 of my friends around its great!! I would love to get a Sprinter, but I also need a daily commuter vehicle and that would not be sensible. Another great thing about the grand caravan is that it has a 3.6 liter V6, so the mountains were not a problem. Once you put some rad decals on it, nobody thinks you're a soccer mom anymore either.


yep!! Mine didn't have the fold in seats...they rolled out, but being able to have that cargo space was awesome...I was able to get my 7 1/2 foot long, 250lb marimba in the back with room to spare for gigs; we would "Camp" in it on vacay...just lay the sleeping bags out in the back

my back window was covered in metal/punk band stickers, so it was definitely not a mom van. My students called it the "Metal Mayhem Machine"


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> My buddy has a Dodge mini-van in his fleet (but also an F150). He tells me his mini-van is the perfect vehicle in so many different ways and that he actually enjoys driving it...unless he is downtown, stopped at a light beside a building with mirrored glass. When he sees himself behind the wheel, he says at that point he slumps down in the seat and immediately considers whether he should sell it. Just stay clear of mirrored windows in high rise buildings and you should be good...
> 
> PS - I am on my 3rd Ram in a row. I appreciate this is not what you are looking for but Goddammit - that thing is nicer than my GF's beemer. WAY nicer. And it has been THE PERFECT biking and skiing vehicle for me and my little crew. That said, I am nearing the end of my 5 year bumper to bumper extended warranty on it and need to decide on my next vehicle. It will either be a 4th Ram, or a Tacoma. Re the Tacoma, I mean, how can 8 billion bikers be wrong, right? Tough decision for me, but both great choices (although my buddy's brand new full load Limited Taco is like a Russian utility vehicle creature comfort-wise, compared to my Ram). My 2015 Ram is baller AF. And the 2020 is next level.
> 
> View attachment 1290105


Nope - I am VERY interested in the Ram - waiting for the ecodiesel as I wanted the incredible hiway range w the 32 gal tank option. Already sat in a 5.7 limited my friend bought. Nice to see bikes inside the bed - so may people have bikes on hitch rack leaving the pickup bed empty. then I sort of wonder why have it... New Ram is amazing in its refinement. Just hope they are reliable.
Sweet bike in the pic BTW! Can you close the tailgate with that setup?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Cotharyus said:


> Ford Transit, full stop. Don't even screw with anything else. I don't own one, but a friend does, and having messed with his, if I had your goal, I'd already have one. Get the stripped down cargo version short wheelbase, high roof. They even get pretty decent mileage.


This is what I want for my next vehicle. I have the Transit Connect now, which I've built a camper module for and has been a great outdoor adventure vehicle, but now that I have a son in a car seat, the room in the back is only big rather than cavernous. I put my mountain bike on the outside (though my wife still puts her slightly smaller bikes on the inside most of the time). While the Transit Connect looks kind of big, it's only Outback sized in footprint, so once the middle seats are up, there is only about 40in of space behind that.

The short wheelbase Transit only comes in Low and Medium roof models, though the medium roof version is high enough for smaller people to stand in.

They're coming out with a crew model next year, which has two rows of seats then cargo space behind that (and airbags/safety equipment for the second row). I'd love to have that in the LWB in either medium or high roof versions. I'd leave the cargo area open (well, with bike mounts) but then build a few different bolt in modules to stick in based on my needs. Even the LWB Transit is only about as long as the F150s you see everywhere, so assuming you're not urban, it wouldn't be bad to drive/park.

A spartan but adventure ready Transit and some smaller electric car for local errands would be my ideal set up for my wife and my varied needs.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Suburban fits a couple bikes with wheels on inside easily, along with a few passengers and a bunch of gear, no sweat. Take the front wheels off and you can do 5 bikes + 5 riders and gear.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I had a Ram. Excellent truck. You're certainly not going to fit modern-size bikes in the bed with the wheels on and the tailgate up. That's why you see that so often. I built up a crossbar rack mount above the bed.



jtc1 said:


> Nope - I am VERY interested in the Ram - waiting for the ecodiesel as I wanted the incredible hiway range w the 32 gal tank option. Already sat in a 5.7 limited my friend bought. Nice to see bikes inside the bed - so may people have bikes on hitch rack leaving the pickup bed empty. then I sort of wonder why have it... New Ram is amazing in its refinement. Just hope they are reliable.
> Sweet bike in the pic BTW! Can you close the tailgate with that setup?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Suburban fits a couple bikes with wheels on inside easily, along with a few passengers and a bunch of gear, no sweat. Take the front wheels off and you can do 5 bikes + 5 riders and gear.


You can but its a major PIA. Our last whistler trip the rental company stopped renting out big vans, canadian legal issues, and we ended up with a Suburban. When we packed the 5 riders worth of stuff it was a production to arrange the bikes in back, minimizing damage. And was not comfortable for passenger end the rear middle.
Metris was good. The big Transit we had was great, fricken tour van. Chevy we had once was ok.
You see a good number of pimp adventure vans, 4x4, lift, mud tires.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I had a Buick Rendezvous that was perfect for up to 3 riders and bikes (w/ front wheels off) but man, was that thing a money pit. 😠


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Blatant said:


> I had a Ram. Excellent truck. You're certainly not going to fit modern-size bikes in the bed with the wheels on and the tailgate up. That's why you see that so often. I built up a crossbar rack mount above the bed.


My Honzo fits fine. My daughter's Process fits fine. My Druid is a hair too long.

I may go with the longer bed Ram this time and give up the cavernous rear seat. Nobody is back there 95% of the time anyway. With the rack that is back there, and the longer bed (making it no problem to shut the tailgate even with a Pole) that would (IMHO) be the perfect biking setup.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Once in a while I drive by a jacked up 4x4 van (not the cargo style) they look pretty cool.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> Back in the day my Ford Aerostar and my buddy's Chevy Astro were both great for hauling bikes inside with the wheels on. Both made a few shuttle runs up Monarch Crest in the early 90's before the shuttle companies were running shuttles up there. I'd still consider going back to a minivan for bike hauling duties.


I've owned both and both were great vans. IMO both Ford & Chevy would kill it with a modern AWD mini van. Too bad.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Got a late model f150 ecoboost. Great mileage and very flexible vehicle. Fiberglass truck cap by leer on the back w lock tied into the tailgate lock. Locks all up with my key remote. 6.5” bed. Rubber bed mat with a marine carpet on top. Toss the bike in no problem on its side or three w straps and front wheel removed. Made a carpeted tailgate pad that allows me to sit on or use for a work bench at the trail. Turn the bike upside down and rest the bars on the nonslip tailgate for tire checks and other service. And finally, the bike tires slip into the rear fenders to allow easy makeshift stand so other people see the bike. Never lay a bike down on the ground at a busy trail head parking lot!!! Minivan probably won’t work as well for that last tip due to smaller fender clearances. Haul the dog. Who always jumps in any body of water she can find on a trail ride. Lay down and sleep in the back next to your bike on a road trip. Tip. Use an old inner tube pumped up between cap and back window slider. Then tap the remote start during the night camping to warm the truck (15min timeout) and let the heat flow in.

happy trails


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

root said:


> You can but its a major PIA. Our last whistler trip the rental company stopped renting out big vans, canadian legal issues, and we ended up with a Suburban. When we packed the 5 riders worth of stuff it was a production to arrange the bikes in back, minimizing damage. And was not comfortable for passenger end the rear middle.


Yup, 5 is bit tight, just saying it's doable. 
2 or 3 is like nothing, 4 isn't bad at all either.

We had a 2010 Ram a few years back. I would never own one past it's warranty; that thing constantly needed attention, particularly the front end. At 5 years old the bed was rusting to the point it needed replacement. Last Mopar product we'll ever own.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Interested to see the Mercedes Metris come up and curious if anyone owns one.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Forgot to mention all the little cubby holes in the Transit cargo van. Tons of places to store things.

I also added a plastic partition behind the seats. Isolates the front from all the toolbox noise in the back and also helps with the climate control. I did add some vents and electric fan though for times our dogs go with us.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Suburban fits a couple bikes with wheels on inside easily, along with a few passengers and a bunch of gear, no sweat. Take the front wheels off and you can do 5 bikes + 5 riders and gear.


That's my answer as well. Given that I am usually towing close to 8000 lbs, the 2500 series 'burb is my go-to rig. Sits during the week (or even for weeks at a time), but when I need it, it has always answered the call. It's been my favorite vehicle to ever own.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

chazpat said:


> My wife's 2004 was going out at 183,000 miles before we traded it in, had a friend with the same year on their third transmission.


When I went minivan shopping, it came down to the 2004 Toyota Sienna and 2004 Honda Odyssey. They were nearly identical in every respect, so I went with the slightly less expensive Toyota. It died of transmission issues at about 183000 miles. I guess they really were nearly identical in every respect.


----------



## hankj (Sep 17, 2016)

Blatant said:


> Interested to see the Mercedes Metris come up and curious if anyone owns one.


I own a Metris. I bought it for a admittedly peculiar set of reasons:

1) I'm a person who becomes frustrated way too easily. "Struggling" with simply taking a wheel off a bicycle and easy tetris-ing it into a vehicle makes me want to fling the bike off a cliff. My Metris has a low deck, high headroom, and wide open back end. I open a door, roll the bike in (even with 5 adults passenger seats installed), close the door and drive away. Same for the rest of my bulky sports stuff. The interior space is just big enough that it exceeds some Mendoza line wherein everything cargo becomes very easy. Much better than a normal minivan. It's pure gold if you want to just throw your isht in and go. And it is just big enough to camp inside of with reasonable comfort compared to how in a standard minivan you feel like you're crammed inside a car.

2) The Metris has the same size footprint as a standard minivan, but has WAY more interior space. It's the same length and maybe an inch or two wider (which makes a big difference space-wise), and then taller (but still fits nearly all parking garages). No hate to the people who have bigger vans, Sprinters etc, but I live in the city and drive in traffic and those vehicles are just way too big. I park downtown regularly and need to get into parking garages. If I had one I'd need it to be a second car, and I can't justify that spend. The Metris has a tight turning radius, wheels pushed out to the corners, parallel parks like a champ, terrific all around visibility for its size. It's a great car for a city or busy suburb.

3) The Metris drives great. It feels like a tall C-Class Mercedes. For its size and height body-lean is minimal, much less than the swaying of standard minivans. Its handling is tight and sporty for its size. It has less horsepower than, and does 0-60mph about a second slower than, the Honda and Toyota minivans. If you floored them all. IRL practice though the Metris drives way quicker, because it hits its quite high peak torque below 2k rpm (because the seamless Mercedes supercharging is awesome). It's torquey and responsive at the beginning of the pedal, hops and pops around very responsively kind of like an electric car does. The competing minivans drive laggy and revvy by comparison,

4) The Metris leaves it up to you to make yourself look like a suburban dad a$$hat. It doesn't lead with that impression like a standard minivan. Trust me - I need all the help I can get in that department. I like that I can both load it with an obscenely heavy payload of gravel to redo a walkway (really - the payload numbers are insane, not sure how it's possible), and also drop it with a valet at a nice restaurant, and the car seems to gracefully suit both situations.

5) Costs the same as a comparable regular minivan.

6) Good gas mileage.

7) Strong bid for most crash-safe van ever made. Smokes other commercial vans in this regard (sucks to crash a Transit for instance), and marginally better than already very safe standard minvans.

8) Long service intervals and very easy, clean DIY oil change.

9) Somewhat stark interior is very easy to maintain. Literally my interior cleaning consists of opening all the doors, blowing it out with a leaf blower, swabbing the hard surfaces with a moistened towel, do the interior windows and done.

In short I'm very happy with my Metris, as a bike hauler and everyday city driver.

Here though are the downsides:

1) No AWD available. It's decent in snow for a light in the back RWD car, if you change out the stock tires for something more aggressively all season. But definitely "good for," over all not good in snow. AWD would be amazing, maybe it will come some day.

Beyond not AWD, it's a lower clearance vehicle than many standard minivans, good suspension but not a car for balling down rougher dirt roads.

2) In the USA it's a commercial vehicle. No punches pulled full on made for either trade work (cargo version), or as a higher end people shuttle (passenger version). Seats don't fold down and HEAVY AS HELL and a PITA to remove and replace. Amenities are spartan, nav screens suck. No opening rear windows. Seats are comfortable in the German firm and not real wide way. I can drive 10 hours in my Metris w/o much fatigue. But if you or spouse or kids favor the loungy couch with lots of holders and storage and built in entertainment this is not your car.

There are German versions of the Metris that are diesel, AWD, and luxurious inside. Those cost something like $75k and up. So the commercial versions (high 20k's to low 40k's) do price out in a way that reflects their simplicity.

3) Aftermarket value is middling, not awful but not at all as good as some other three point star cars.

4) So far reliable, but if it does break, like with all Mercedes you'll need to pony up. And you can get stung on standard maintenance for stuff you can't do if you don't find a mechanic who doesn't see the star as a reason to gouge you. Thankfully standard maintenance is long intervals.

5) big, open, hard-surfaced interior is a little noisy. Car is very well made and heavily insulated but you can only do so much with all that open space.

Anyway that's my experience. Perfectly happy with my van; would be even better if AWD


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shark said:


> Once in a while I drive by a jacked up 4x4 van (not the cargo style) they look pretty cool.


Always wanted one:









Years ago when I lived in Dan Diego there was a white one like this on my brothers street. The vanity license plate said "SAND GOD".


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Sprinter and it is absolutely amazing. The advantages of being able to keep you bikes out of sight and having a place to change cannot be overstated. And if you camperize it weekend/month long trips are awesome.

However, Sprinter are horrible off road. A 5km drive on a rough gravel road is highly unpleasant. They just sit too tall to be comfortable across rough terrain. If you are looking to access trail heads that are off the beaten path then something else should be your vehicle of choice.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Hankj: Thanks for the excellent response. Better than anything I've read on the Metris forums. Assuming no height issues loading a modern 29er upright with the wheels on? I'd be looking more for the work version than the passenger one with all the seating that I don't need.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

wgscott said:


> When I went minivan shopping, it came down to the 2004 Toyota Sienna and 2004 Honda Odyssey. They were nearly identical in every respect, so I went with the slightly less expensive Toyota. It died of transmission issues at about 183000 miles. I guess they really were nearly identical in every respect.


My 05 Ody is still going strong at 270k (knock on wood), I've done the past 2 timing belts and usually do a drain and fill on the trans every 3rd oil change...Great vehicle. My wife wrecked her daily driver so she now took back the Ody and I'm relegated to my crew cab F150 with axle mounts in the bed for the bike. Good bike vehicle but if I were going on a long trip, minivan would be my first choice.


----------



## hankj (Sep 17, 2016)

Blatant said:


> Hankj: Thanks for the excellent response. Better than anything I've read on the Metris forums. Assuming no height issues loading a modern 29er upright with the wheels on? I'd be looking more for the work version than the passenger one with all the seating that I don't need.


Yeah XL bikes roll right in no issue. I bungee them to the (removed) third row seat "oh **** bars," but the cargo version will have more and better tie off options.

My passenger version, like most passenger versions, has the limited slip differential and independent rear suspension options. Improves handling and traction at the expense of payload. That said I've driven the cargo version w/o these options and it still drives great for a van, and payload is 1.25 tons (mine is .875 tons).

Cargo Metris can be quite reasonable price-wise, probably because it has to compete with an assortment of cheaply made American small cargo vans (none of which are quite big enough save the old Astro van).


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

hankj said:


> Yeah XL bikes roll right in no issue. I bungee them to the (removed) third row seat "oh **** bars," but the cargo version will have more and better tie off options.
> 
> My passenger version, like most passenger versions, has the limited slip differential and independent rear suspension options. Improves handling and traction at the expense of payload. That said I've driven the cargo version w/o these options and it still drives great for a van, and payload is 1.25 tons (mine is .875 tons).
> 
> Cargo Metris can be quite reasonable price-wise, probably because it has to compete with an assortment of cheaply made American small cargo vans (none of which are quite big enough save the old Astro van).


Hankj - I found a 2016 'passenger' Metris local to me with 23k miles in great shape. I have yet to go see it. To 'roll' 29'er in upright as you mention - do you take both 2nd and 3rd row seats out? 
Also, is a decent road trip car or is it boomy/loud at 70 mph?


----------



## hankj (Sep 17, 2016)

3rd row needs to be out.

Small size bikes can fit against back of second row seat w/ bars turned a little.

Larger size bikes you can slip the wheel past the 2nd row seat between seat and door (on either or both sides).

In all Passenger Metrises the third row is one piece, three seats in a bench.

In most Metrises the 2nd row is a split bench, wherein the passenger side 2nd row seat can be removed, and the driver side and center seat left in place. In this 4 passenger configuration you can get 4 reasonable sized bikes in and four passengers, but bikes are a little crowded.

When I go on trips with my wife and 10 year old, we go with just the two seats in the second row, and then all of our bikes, camping stuff, clothes and the like fit just fine inside. If we're bringing our dogs I'll throw a medium sized box on top and move some of the softer lighter stuff up there, and then there's plenty of room for the dogs to hang out too.

Weird space tip if you buy it - you can use a block of foam or a light wooden box or something like that to fill the long step at the sliding door and gain another 10 to 12 inches by about 3 feet of really useful floor space, particularly if you have part or all of the second row seat out.

Interior noise is medium. Again, it's a well insulated and sturdy vehicle, but it's also a big cubic rectangle of open space. I don't mind it at 70mph, can have a normal conversation w/o talking loudly, but it's not dead quiet like a Lexus etc.

The first major service is at 30k. It's possible that the onboard maintenance tracking system of the Metris you are going to look at already indicated that Maintenance B (aka major service) was necessary, so it might already have been done.

If Maintenance B has not already been done, the dealership told me to ignore the indicator but make sure to do the oil changes. And then at 30,000 mi do the more detailed maintenance. Which is essentially pull off the transmission pan and clean the magnet in the pan, then put in a new gasket and new transmission fluid. Then change the spark plugs. That really all beyond the regular service.

And of course the 30,000 mi oil change, inspecting belts and lubricating hinges and all the rest of that stuff. 

Once the initial 30,000 mi transmission service is done, the car doesn't need it again for quite a long time, I don't recall exactly but it's like 100,000 or 120,000 mi.

Anyway it has its limits and annoyances, but I like my Metris, Good fit for where I live and the stuff I like to do


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Suburban.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

We have Kuat NV2.0's on both of our vehicles. If the weather is bad, or its a long road trip and I want better mileage or for security, we will put BOTH of our mtb's inside our cars. She drives an Audi Q3, I have a Toyota Highlander. 

We did the same thing without issues on both of her last two (smaller) cars--a VW Jetta TDI and before that a Toyota Matrix. 

The only time I've really had to manipulate the bikes to fit inside cars is when we transport our fat bikes. 

So long as the car has a hatch back, the back seats fold down, then I can make our bikes fit inside. 

Note: If the bikes are being stored inside for security, I wil also lock them together and extend there seat posts--thereby eliminating a quick "snatch-&-grab" theft.


----------



## TexasMntbker (Nov 8, 2016)

I have to take my front off also but I can comfortably put my bike inside the back of my 2010 Toyota Rav4 if put down a section of my rear seat. I just need to figure out a better solution for my front wheel so that it doesn't move around to much while driving. I can actually fit mine and my brother's bike in there with a game of Tectris. 

I always get jealous of people with a hitch rack for ease of loading everything up after a long ride but while driving and stopping at places I think I prefer the security of inside vehicle.


----------

